# Does this sound like worms or another virus?



## Peter_ (Sep 28, 2013)

Our GSD/BC has not defacated since yesterday morning, and per vets request we've had him on boneless chicken and white rice all day yesterday, he ate 2 chickens yesterday and some rice. Thought he may have to go this morning but no go.

He was making weird movements yesterday morning when he last went, and was told this was him emptying his bowels. His stomach area looks thin, more than normal. The stool looked hard.

He had diharrea for about a week or less, with mucous. With on and off times of solid stool. No blood, vommiting or anything else that indicates parvo.

My initial thought was his food, Bkue Wilderness. As I've heard many issues of pups having the same issues. No change since he's been on the bland diet recommended by his vet.

So my thought now is he may have worms or a parasite. He won't be able to get checked until the 1st on his next visit to the vet.

Also noting, does not seem in pain, still very playful and full of energy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peter_ (Sep 28, 2013)

Updating
He just dropped a solid one, but small considering how much he's aten.

I've taken pictures this time, sorry if this seems gross but I think it will help determine what may be wrong with him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is that brown sandy (looks like brown sugar ) stuff dirt from where he pooped? Also, what's with the 2 colors? Not asking you, just noting it is odd. 

I would get rid of rice - for puppies, I worry about them getting too bound up and playing too much with their GI systems, so I would use something like boiled/whipped yams/sweet potatoes and the chicken. They love it, you can add pumpkin to it if you want, and it doesn't bind, but does settle. 

Could be parasites/worms, something like Giardia that's hard to find on a slide often. There are higher level poop tests  like the PCR that IDEXX does, as well as a regular fecal. There is also a GI blood test through Texas A/M that could diagnose something like ARD/SIBO, you can find out more about that here: Overview - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

Are there more pics of Comet somewhere?  I mean, his  is nice and all, but I love that mix.


----------



## Peter_ (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to mention that there is sand on it. Lol. Not sure what the discoloration may be. I guessed maybe toilet paper in it. As he chewed on a little piece yesterday.

Attached a pic of him just taken last night.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:wub: What a cutie! Going to be a smarty pants. 

That paper then is a concern - that seems like it should dissolve, but I have an otherwise smart GSD who will eat paper - for her, it does not go through easily. I have a mix who has eaten paper towels and passes it like it's nothing. I am not leaving this stuff out for them, and try very hard to prevent them from getting it, but sometimes they do, and when my GSD does, it's going to take a while to pass, and she's going to be uncomfortable - I am knocking wood that she has never eaten enough to cause more than that, and continue to up my level of monitoring her (gating her off when I leave the room, etc). 

So while that may be part of your puppy's problem, I would continue to keep an eye on him, because it may only be part, or it may be it. Who knows, but I would not use rice as a mixer for any puppy. Everyone says to do it, but to me, not a good idea.


----------



## Peter_ (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't like to use rice for one fact that it may contain arsnic. And thanks lol.

Would you think he would be ok to wait till the 1st on his vet visit? Depending if he begins passing more [often]. Doesn't appear in pain so im not to worried, only issue for me is that hes only passed maybe 5%-10% of what he's taken in, that's what it looks like to me anyways.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, arsenic! Yum!

I would be looking at intake and output like you are already are. So I would be feeding those easy to digest food combos, and probably adding a little salmon oil (probably more to make me feel better than it doing anything). I would be watching very closely for any vomiting, any lack of interest in food or treats, any change in behavior, poop changes for the worse either hard or soft, and lack of interest in water. If any of that, vet call immediately. I would keep the vet updated anyway. 

I would also bring a fecal sample in to check for whips, etc. I drop random poop and pee off, not sure if I am "spoiled" or if it's common to be able to do that without the dog - if the dog has been seen in the past year, my vet office is fine with it. But this would be a must-do. 

I think pumpkin would be a great thing for you - it helps to balance the poop between soft and hard, which is really important. My GSD actually had a prolapsed rectum (oh yes - thankfully only a bit and the vet had to do nothing) this summer from pushing too hard - I had gotten her poop firm, and then...too far! So now she gets a considerable amount of pumpkin. 

She gets a liquid probiotic - just Acidophillus - human from the grocery, too. That might help him a bit. 

Hopefully someone else chimes in - I hate to be the only point of view.


----------



## Peter_ (Sep 28, 2013)

Just updating, he dropped again this morning and it looks a little weird.

As for the toilet paper, found that he had a little stash in his kennel. Have since removed it, anf checked other spots. So I don't think hes going to be chewing and eating that again. . Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

